# Weekend Butt Cook



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Here's some pics of my butt cook from this weekend.  Not my best cook, but not too bad either.  Everyone thought that it was great.  But what do they know?  I would have thought they were just being nice... but it all got eaten.  And there was only 8 people.
Hopefully the link will work: http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... qonhd&Ux=0


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Nice pics!
The one of the chimney in the dark was cool!

Oh yea, the pork looked good too, was that vinegar sauce on the stove?
Looked good Finster, and i'm not just being nice :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2006)

Lots of great pics


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 30, 2006)

Yeah baby!
 =P~  =P~  =P~ 
Looks great Chris.


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nice pics!
> The one of the chimney in the dark was cool!
> 
> Oh yea, the pork looked good too, *was that vinegar sauce on the stove?*
> Looked good Finster, and i'm not just being nice :!:



Thanks for the nice comments guys.  Not the happiest I've been with a cook lately.

There is vinegar in the sauce, but it's not the main ingredient.  It it is however, one of the predominate flavors in the sauce.


----------



## DaleP (May 30, 2006)

I thought the meat looked great too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

Looking good brother, glad to see you are finally taking pic's and cooking!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Nice stove.  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2006)

Looks great.  Did you use Finney rub?


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Looks great.  Did you use Finney rub?


It was finney rub.  But I didn't have the spice mill in NC to grind it to a uniform, small texture like I've been doing since right after I gave you some..  This is the original, original Finney rub.

Thanks Bill, I love that range.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2006)

Nice job Chris.


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this Finney rub you speak of? 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would tell you... but then Larry would have to Kill You.


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ack:  :hide:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've got Ribbon Winning combos working with Finney and Wolfe Rubs, as well as Ribbon Winning Schpezial Schazes!  You'll hear more about them in September, but you'll never be alive and hear the ingredients!  NEVER, I SAY!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2006)

Finney Rub = Wolfe Rub with fennel seed.


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've got Ribbon Winning combos working with Finney and Wolfe Rubs, as well as Ribbon Winning Schpezial Schazes!  You'll hear more about them in September, but you'll never be alive and hear the ingredients!  NEVER, I SAY!  :evillaugh:[/quote:3bh4gio0]
Finney already told me  

Cappy invented them both anyways


----------



## Green Hornet (May 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney Rub = Wolfe Rub with fennel seed.



Way to keep a trade secret! 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney Rub = Wolfe Rub with fennel seed.


Right... but you have it backwards.
WolfeRub is Finney rub minus the fennel seed.  LOL


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> now that i'm home i can see the pics.  great look'in butts.  *why did you remove the middle section on the wsm?*


I was just burning the crap off the grate.  *But you can use it as a grill like that.* :!:
Just don't tell my wife that.  I'm not through buying grills. 8-[


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Thanks Bill, I love that range.


I meant it ~ That's the type I'd love to have.  [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

Nice job Chris! All looked great.


----------

